
Rookout creates breakpoints that don’t break - liranlast
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/25/rookout-raises-4-2m-for-its-rapid-production-debugging-platform/
======
ariehkovler
Sounds all nice in theory but how does it actually work?

~~~
liranlast
We use bytecode manipulation to update your application on the fly!

Check out [https://www.rookout.com/](https://www.rookout.com/) for more
details

------
leetalmarkus
Very interesting thanks for sharing

